

MuseScore 2.0 released - robertDouglass
http://musescore.org/en/musescore-2.0-released

======
robertDouglass
I've been following the development and growing maturity of MuseScore for
years. This is a big milestone. In the past years, we've seen a weakening and
decline of the leading proprietary programs in this space, with Finale
([http://www.sibeliusblog.com/news/layoffs-and-
reorganization-...](http://www.sibeliusblog.com/news/layoffs-and-
reorganization-announced-at-makemusic/)) and Sibelius
([http://www.sibeliusblog.com/people/avids-michael-ost-
speaks-...](http://www.sibeliusblog.com/people/avids-michael-ost-speaks-about-
sibelius/)) suffering from lack of investment, reorganisation, and a growing
aversion to vendor lock-in ([http://blog.adamspiers.org/2013/02/25/music-
industry-learns-...](http://blog.adamspiers.org/2013/02/25/music-industry-
learns-nothing-from-the-avid-sibelius-saga/)). In that context, it's a huge
win for libre software to have MuseScore running strong, with the best release
ever, and other recent milestones like the completion of the Open Well-
Tempered Clavier project.

------
thomasbonte
Thumbs up to all 400+ contributors involved!

